# Plowing with Quad - Insurance



## jprog7 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am looking to get into the snow removal business next year in CT and am looking to pick up some residential accounts. 

For those of you that exclusively use atv's, what do you do for insurance? Do you only have general liability coverage? If so what amount? I am just looking to get a baseline.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i have insurance on 4 wheeler and just liability insurance on business


----------



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

just check with your agent, it should cost you no more than 300 to 500 a year tops, unless you need way more coverage, and youre the only one running it right??


----------



## jprog7 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes I would be the only one operating it. Thanks.


----------

